

Not much of a choice - pppggg
https://contribute.barackobama.com/donation/election-night-with-barack/09/ofa.html?utm_medium=email&utm_source=obama&utm_content=httpsdonatebarackobamacomElectionNight&utm_campaign=em12_20121025_ofa_nd1&source=em12_20121025_ofa_nd1&amounts=5000|5000|5000|5000|5000|5000|5000|5000|5000

======
shanelja
[https://contribute.barackobama.com/donation/election-
night-w...](https://contribute.barackobama.com/donation/election-night-with-
barack/09/ofa.html)

The extra information was present in the GET parameters being passed through
the URL query string, if you look closely you will see this:

 _& amounts=|5000|5000|5000|5000|5000|5000|5000|5000_

Removing this simply reverts it to it's normal state, however you can set the
amount you want, some playing around revealed that it accepts only signed
integers between 0 and 5000, anything over reverts to 5000, anything under
reverts to 35 and is a string is used it reverts to the normal value.

~~~
pppggg
Yup. That's what I was trying to show.

~~~
shanelja
Ahhh, then my apologies, I feel my time analysing the URL may have been wasted
^^

------
pppggg
I just thought it was funny and wanted to share. :)

